# ZR Team 7.0 Straßenreifen >2.25, Erfahrungen?



## mipooh (14. November 2011)

Da ich total auf Breitreifen stehe und eher wenig auf unbefestigten Wegen fahre, würde ich mir evtl. breite Straßenreifen zulegen wollen.

Bei Radon riet man von mehr als 2.25 ab. Da ich aber im Hinterkopf habe, dass die Reifenbreite die Karkasse meint, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die tatsächliche Breite durch Stollen größer ist, was bei Straßenreifen wie zB Big Apple dann ja nicht der Fall wäre...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit genau diesem Bike und Straßenbereifung mit mehr als 2.25? Bei einem anderen Bike könnte ja auch der Rahmen breiter sein, deshalb wäre ich nur an Erfahrungen mit ZR Team 7.0 interessiert. Und natürlich nicht ausschliesslich Big Apple. Etwas mehr Profil fände ich durchaus wünschenswert.


----------



## silverdiver (14. November 2011)

Die Frage, Straßenreifen auf ein MTB zu schnallen, muss ich nicht gleich verstehen hoffe ich. Denn sonst wäre wohl eher ein Trekkingrad oder ein XC die Wahl gewesen. 
Aber warum denn dann noch breitere? Mehr Rollwiderstand nur wegen der Optik? War es nicht immer so das ein schmaler Reifen auf der Straße einfach besser läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipooh (14. November 2011)

Verstehen musst Du es nicht, ich finde Fahrräder eh meist zu schnell, möchte aber durchaus damit trainieren. Denn ich fahre gern Fahrrad, nur nicht gern schnell.

Das mit dem Rollwiderstand hast Du sicher falsch verstanden, denn der wird mit der Breite des Reifens nicht größer sondern kleiner.
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/techn...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=16&tn_mainPoint=Technik

Warum Mtb? Weil ich da am besten draufpasse...

Der "Originalreifen" (Nobby Nick) wird mit 57-559 angegeben und falls ich einen Big Apple draufmachen möchte (der mir dann aber doch etwas wenig Profil hat) würde ich einen 60er dem 55er vorziehen wollen. Den Marathon Extreme gab es ja mal in 57-559, gibt es aber leider nicht mehr bzw wird er wohl nicht mehr produziert.

Ich möchte mich halt auch an dem Anblick freuen. Ein Supersportler werde ich mit meinen 58 Jahren ganz gewiss nicht.
Von meiner Mentalität würde auch ein City-Bike ok sein, findet man aber mit dicken Reifen auch nur selten und wenn, dann gefallen die mir nicht.


----------



## c-st (14. November 2011)

Conti Race King in 2.2". Hat Stollen und läuft auch auf Asphalt sehr gut.


----------



## mipooh (15. November 2011)

2.2 ist ja nicht mehr als 2.25...

Es gab ziemlich Klicks, aber bisher keine Antwort von jemandem, der sowas schonmal probiert hat. Vielleicht hat es tatsächlich niemand probiert.

Kürzlich habe ich ein Mtb mit Starrgabel und 60er Big Apple probegefahren, anschliessend eines mit Nobby Nick. Das war mitten in der City und da war der Big Apple sehr angenehm zu fahren. Direkt schlimm fand ich den Nobby Nick aber auch nicht, obwohl er schon ein bischen unruhiger rollte.
Nun ist aber meine Idee, nicht ausschliesslich Asphalt zu fahren, aber ganz sicher kein richtiges Gelände mit Matsch und Felsbrocken. Bisher sind unbefestigte Wege auch mit dünneren Straßenreifen halbwegs befahrbar gewesen (42er). Die hatten dann auch noch entsprechend hohen Druck, sprangen also ein bischen bei kleinen Baumwurzeln. Das sollte ja bereits mit Big Apple und Federgabel deutlich besser sein.

Nur würde ich nicht gern weniger breit fahren, und der Big Apple ist eben entweder 55er oder 60er (Nobby Nick 57er). Vielleicht muss ich es einfach probieren.


----------



## s4shhh (16. November 2011)

ODER






Mal ehrlich....du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen....


----------



## Biking_Steini (16. November 2011)

Tach zusammen,

kann da nur *c-st* und *s4shhh* zustimmen. Du fährst nen ZR Team 7 (ich übrigens auch) und suchst nen Straßenreifen????  Das verstehe wer will, ich nicht. Entweder fahre ich nen Mountainbike um im "Gelände" zu fahren oder ich kauf mir zum cruisen nen "Balloonbike", dafür ist z.B. der Big Apple. Alles andere ist Schnickschnack. Natürlich fährt ein Big Apple (hier ist Federung ja schon ´eingebaut´) in der City komfortabler als ein Nobby Nick. Aber weder Nobby Nick noch ein Radon-Hardtail haben in der Stadt was zu suchen, es sei denn ich fahr mal mit meiner Family zur Eisdiele. Falls du nen Reifen suchst der gut rollt, nimm wenigstens nen MTB Reifen wie z.B. *c-st *schreibt: Conti Race King in 2.2", Conti X-King in 2.2" oder Schwalbe Racing Ralph.

Hier noch zwei interessante Berichte:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/der-rollwiderstand-von-mountainbike-reifen-t-1343-1.html

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm

Zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber sehr aufschlussreich.

In dem Sinne ...

DS

-----__o
---_\ <,
--(_)/(_)


----------



## mipooh (16. November 2011)

Ich freue mich schon, wenn jemand antwortet. Wenn ich aber den Eindruck bekomme, dass gar nicht berücksichtigt wird, was ich eigentlich gefragt habe, dann wundere ich mich.
Es geht absolut nicht um die Frage, wie sich ein Mtb-Reifen von einem Straßenreifen optisch unterscheidet. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob ein Mtb in der Stadt ein Stilbruch sei oder nicht.

Ich sitze einfach gut auf einem Mtb, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe ein Trekkingbike und darauf sitze ich nicht gut. Andererseits bin ich kein Off-Road-Fahrer und benötige überhaupt keine Stollenreifen. Im Gegenteil fand ich die an früheren Mtbs teils sehr störend, weil die Stollen so richtig rappelig waren auf Asphalt. Da scheint sich ein wenig was getan zu haben, denn neulich, als ich auf einem Rad den Nobby Nick fuhr, kam mir das gar nicht mehr so rappelig vor. Da war zwar noch ein wenig was zu spüren, was mir eigentlich überflüssig vorkam, aber wie gesagt, so schlimm wie in meiner Erinnerung war das nicht.

*Nun aber zum Hauptpunkt: Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob wohl der Big Apple in 2.35 passt. Dabei geht es um die Reifenmaße, nicht um Stil.
*
Nach einer Tabelle, die ich gefunden habe, dürfte es sich um wenige mm Unterschied in Breite und Höhe handeln. Und falls jemand sowas (irres?) schonmal gemacht hätte, dann könnte ich mir vielleicht einen Fehlkauf sparen.
Vielleicht ist es wirklich völlig ungewöhnlich... für mich ist es naheliegend bei den paar hundert Meter Waldwegen, die schonmal auf der Strecke liegen.

Wie schon erwähnt, ich bin 58 und werde garantiert kein Off-Road-Radler mehr. In die Eisdiele fahre ich auch nicht und ob mich jemand für verrückt halten würde, das wäre mir doch ziemlich wurscht. Erfahrungsgemäß sitze ich prima auf einem Mountainbike und schlecht auf einem Trekkingbike. Das ist der einzige Grund für den Kauf.

Tut mir leid, wenn das irgendwo Irritationen auslöst...


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2011)

Fahr doch in ein Fahrradgeschäft deiner Wahl, da suchst du dir ein Fahrrad aus, dass die Reifenbreite deiner Wahl montiert hat und frage mal nach, ob du das Laufrad mal an dein Fahrrad montieren dürftest (oder der Händler macht es). 
Dann dürftest du doch sehen, ob es passt oder nicht?!?

Gruß


----------



## Biking_Steini (16. November 2011)

Ich noch mal ...

also: der Big Apple 2,35 sollte passen.
Deine Felge ist ne Alex EN24 mit ETRTO-Maß 559x19. Der Reifen hat ETRTO 60x559. Laut Schwalbe passt in eine Felge mit Felgenmaulweite 19 mm ein Reifen mit 60 mm (2,35") breite (gut beschrieben auf der Schwalbe-Homepage). Kannst aber auch die Leute von Radon/Bike-Discount kontaktieren. Die helfen einem immer super weiter. 


Grüße ... DS

-----__o
---_\ <,
--(_)/(_)


----------



## mipooh (16. November 2011)

Da hatte ich zwar schonmal nachgefragt, aber nicht speziell nach 2.35 bzw dem Big Apple. Hab dann aber gerade nochmal nachgefragt und der Mitarbeiter meinte, 2.35 bzw Big Apple dürfte kein Problem sein.
Kann sein, dass die vorher davon ausgingen, dass ich dickere mit Stollen draufmachen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (16. November 2011)

verstehe nit wo das problem ist straßenreifen zu montieren ,wenn ich zur arbeit fahre mache ich die marathons drauf ,sommer kojak... und imm wald die mtb reifen ... ich mühe mir doch keinen ab und fahre auch noch die guten reifen auf asphalt kaputt.....


----------



## Bench (16. November 2011)

kapier ich auch nicht, soll doch jeder fahren was er will.
und wenn einer Rennradreifen auf das ZR Team draufziehn will, na und? soll er doch.

ich fahr mit Maxxis Ranchero und Larsen TT in jeweils 2.0 rum, meine Kumpels haben mich alle ausgelacht, die haben FA in 2,5 und ähnliches drauf. Und? Ich fahr nicht schlechter als sie


----------



## mipooh (16. November 2011)

Lesen bildet.
Es ging um die Frage ob dickere Reifen passen.


----------



## kevinphillip (16. November 2011)

Ging nit um dein problem.........aber ich fahre einen 2,40 maxxis und ist noch luft winni pooh...


----------



## mipooh (16. November 2011)

Na dann scheint es wohl zu passen. In Tabellen, die ich gefunden hatte, sind die 2.4er Maxxis nur ca 1 mm anders als der 2.35er Big Apple. Das dürfte wohl kein Problem machen.
Eigentlich verrückt, dass die Bezeichnungen mit der tatsächlichen Größe nicht unbedingt was zu tun haben.


----------



## mipooh (25. November 2011)

Hab heute die Big Apple in 60-559 bekommen und gleich aufgezogen. Sieht prima aus, genau wie ich das wollte und da ist überall reichlich Luft. Eigentlich genausoviel wie vorher.
Meine Nobby Nick sind jetzt über (gelaufen ca 50-60 km). Falls jemand aus Hamburg kommt, ich gebe sie billig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2011)

Mach mal nen Bild und stell das online. 
Würde mich interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## mipooh (26. November 2011)

Ok, hab ich gemacht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8964751&postcount=853


----------



## PeterK. (26. November 2011)

Conti X-King in 2,4??

Gruß
Peter


----------



## silverdiver (26. November 2011)

Ungewohnt mit so wenig Profil, aber geht doch


----------



## mipooh (26. November 2011)

Da ich wirklich nie im Gelände fahre, allenfalls mal für kurze Strecken auch Waldwege dabei habe, fehlt das Profil gar nicht. Der Big Apple hat ja nun gar keine Stollen mehr und das Profil ist nur ganz gering, nicht wie beim Conti X-King, der mehr wie ein "harmloser" Stollenreifen aussieht.
Auf Waldwegen mit feuchtem Laub und hier und da etwas weichen Stellen habe ich heute die Stollen auch keineswegs vermißt. Das mag aber auch am Tempo liegen... ich bin kein Racer...


----------



## Hauser81 (30. November 2011)

Mir gefällt's auch! Noch ein Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche, dann kannste damit auf Weltreise gehen! Ist sogar ernst gemeint....MTBs halten halt ziemlich viel aus!
Wenn's nur in der Stadt bewegt wird, ist's auch sicher kompfortabler so, als mit einem Trekkingrad und dünnen Reifen. Besonders nach dem Winter, wenn wieder alle Straßen hinüber sind!


----------



## mipooh (30. November 2011)

Für mich gehörte bisher immer zu einem Fahrrad, dass es auch Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger gibt. Nicht weil ich das gebraucht hätte, sondern weil das früher eben immer so war.
Deshalb habe ich natürlich auch jetzt darüber nachgedacht.
Meine einzige Fahrradreise war vor 15 Jahren, auf einem Gepäckträger etwas transportiert habe ich sicher seitdem nicht mehr und bei schlechtem Wetter bin ich auch schon lange nicht gefahren.
Deshalb bleiben Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger zunächst bei Herstellern und Händlern und selbst mein Fahrradschloss nehme ich nicht mit, weil ich sowieso nirgends parke.

Heute bin ich mal wieder ein bischen durch Wald gefahren, auf teilweise matschigen Trampelpfaden und ohne irgendwie zu bemerken, dass mir Profil fehlen würde. Da ist nichts gerutscht oder sowas. Und auf Asphalt ist es sowieso traumhaft. Holperige Wege bemerkt man zwar schon, nur sind eben die "Erschütterungen" ganz weich. Also von daher weder im Gesäß noch in den Handgelenken unangenehm.

Ist schon toll mit den 60er Big Apple. Rein optisch dürften die ruhig noch etwas dicker sein... so 80er vielleicht...


----------

